
Why WebAssembly is awesome - billconan
https://medium.com/@shiyan/rejuvenate-my-old-opengl-gui-with-webassembly-1d46a6baa52e
======
Safety1stClyde
It will be a useful thing if it can reduce the reliance on JavaScript in the
browser.

